#   >  1  " "

## sssssergey

,       ",  , ,    "

----------


## DAB

...   "?"     , ,        :Wow:

----------


## sssssergey

DAB

----------


## DAB

:Wow:  
     ?       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## sssssergey

DAB  .           ?

----------


## DAB

,                  ?
    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## sssssergey

.

----------


## DAB

,   +    1       :Smilie:  

,      ... 
   ...       :Wow:  
 :Wow:

----------


## BTG

> .


            .   :

1.   -    ().
2.   -    ( ).
3.  . 
4.     -   -    -    (    ).
5.     -   -    -   . 
6.   -    (   ).
7.   -   .
8.  ( )       .

     -    "" ,      : 2, 3, 5, 7  8 .

----------


## sssssergey

BTG

----------

> .   :
> 
> 1.   -    ().
> 2.   -    ( ).
> 3.  . 
> 4.     -   -    -    (    ).
> 5.     -   -    -   . 
> 6.   -    (   ).
> 7.   -   .
> ...


  ,      " "?

----------

" ",      ?

----------


## BTG

> ,      " "?


  ,   " ".

----------


## BTG

> " ",      ?


.  "   "     **      ,       .

----------


## alfa%

> .   :
> 
> 1.   -    ().
> 2.   -    ( ).
> 3.  . 
> 4.     -   -    -    (    ).
> 5.     -   -    -   . 
> 6.   -    (   ).
> 7.   -   .
> ...


,,      2009   630  ?      "".  ?

----------


## BTG

> ,,      2009   630  ?      "".  ?


  -     . .

 01.01.2009    -:

1.    (  )    :     .

2.   -   ,(.: :  ,   ,.  .)
 1.501.15 -  1.501.12;

3.   -   ,(.: :  ,   ,.  .)  1.503.11 -  1.503.12;

4.   -   ,(.: :  ,   ,.  .)
 1.501.12 -  1.501.13;

5.   -   ,(.: :  ,   ,.  .)  1.503.12 -  1.503.13;

6.   (  )       .

7.      .

      .     λ   л.    .  λ    , ..   -  λ -    -        .

    -  л       , ..              .  ..       -  л   .

    . 


 1-  - .

8.      .

 6, 7  8    .

9.             :  1.501.13 -  1.502.11.

             (     ).

, *VLDMR* :

" ...     .
   - "  "  "   ".    " " ()  " " -  .    - "   " .0504064
           .
   - "  /", "  /", " ", " ", "", "". 
   1."

----------


## Hemul

> -     . .


            631?

----------


## BTG

> 631?


 631      :

1.   -         .      ,     ,  .
 ,      -             1 (   )  ,     , : *1. 04  211*,  1   , 04     , 211  ,  ..
       7 = . 9.

2.    -   (            )     3   -     ,        .
      ,      3 -       , ,        8    .         ,    /  .
       .8 = .11.

3.   -             ,    -     , ..         ,           .   .  .          .

----------


## Hemul

> 631      :


,        .

----------

17.7        ..   (  )      ((           !        ((

----------

